# Poppy seed hot dog buns



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

First: This thread is NOT about the legality/illegality/arresting/deportation/etc. of people having poppy seeds. That was discussed last May (2010) in great detail. 

OK, with that said, where can I get poppy seed hot dog buns? My friends and I are going to make some proper Chicago style hot dogs. One of the key criteria is a poppy seed bun. (AND NO KETCHUP!!!!!)

Where can I buy these? As an alternative, where can I purchase poppy seeds (Elphaba - you mentioned this before?)? I'll just make my own buns if needed.

thanks for the help

-md000/Mike


----------

